# HELP Sold as Green Terror



## bruce081 (Jul 7, 2020)

From all the google images i have seen, it doesn't look like a Green Terror. Looks more like an African Alunocara? Thanks for your help.


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I agree with you.


----------

